# FTA for DircTv?



## desimafia007 (Jan 14, 2007)

Is there anyone who could tell me if there is any FTA for Directv?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Not in the way we typically use the term FTA. Dish and ExpressVu are based on the DVB transmission standard, so when they leave a signal unscrambled (such as NASA on Dish), then it's visible using any FTA DVB receiver. DirecTV used a similar but proprietary DSS standard.

But now I see that Wikipedia says that DirecTV is changing to DVB-S2, an apparent descendent of DVB. So maybe there will be something there one of these days.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, ch 100, 200, 500 and music. Search for TSReader and DSStoDVB plugin.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

As an old programmer friend used to say, "With a computer, anything is possible." 

Thanks to P Smith for pointing out some interesting tools to use with your computer to see what channels are there and what's in the clear, but note that with a normal standalone FTA DVB receiver, you can't get anything from DirecTV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, there is nothing in his question what can limit my imagination


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

FTA Michael said:


> Not in the way we typically use the term FTA. Dish and ExpressVu are based on the DVB transmission standard, so when they leave a signal unscrambled (such as NASA on Dish), then it's visible using any FTA DVB receiver. DirecTV used a similar but proprietary DSS standard.
> 
> But now I see that Wikipedia says that DirecTV is changing to DVB-S2, an apparent descendent of DVB. So maybe there will be something there one of these days.


Do you know whether StarChoice uses DVB or is also some proprietary DSS of its own?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Starchoice uses Digicipher-2, so I believe you'd need a DC-2 receiver for any in-the-clear broadcasts.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Wikipedia says "the receiver uses the Motorola-proprietary Digicipher II system". So its neither DVB nor DirecTV's DSS, but a different not-so-uncommon standard.

Edit: Thanks, kenglish, for beating me to it.


----------

